# Indostomus paradoxus



## WinstonAMC (Oct 20, 2008)

whoa, awesome fish, can these guys live with shrimp (i know the constant question...)


----------



## Psittac (Jan 24, 2009)

I just googled them and they look awsome, I'm a little curious as well.


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

Funny thing I find this thread today. Just a few hours ago we, Invertz Factory, got some Indostomus paradoxus! 

I've been dreaming about these fish for about 3 years now. I really, really hope they will make it well through quarantine.

--Nikolay


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

im guessing it wouldn't both your shrimps because it's only 3 cm long. however, baby shrimp could be possible prey items. 

unfortunately, i dont think i'll be getting them anymore. i think i might have slightly overstocked my pico tank, and i got a pair of Elassoma okefenokee instead.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

niko said:


> Funny thing I find this thread today. Just a few hours ago we, Invertz Factory, got some Indostomus paradoxus!
> 
> I've been dreaming about these fish for about 3 years now. I really, really hope they will make it well through quarantine.
> 
> --Nikolay


Can you tell me their requirements, please? I am very interested.


----------



## sixy (Aug 23, 2006)

My LFS got them in and they usually kill about everything eventually- these guys survived for some time. I think the hardest part will be to keep them well fed since they eat such small food particles and are likely to want only live foods. 

I too have wanted to try them out. Pretty much freshwater pipefish it looks like. 

GL!


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

I have 2 of them for about 6 weeks now. Planet Inverts sent me 3 (1 extra) but I only see 2. They live with 2 cpd's, 4 clown killies and 2 gertrudes in a heavily planted 6 gal eclipse. They are awesome little fish and look like they were around with the dinosaurs, very primitive looking. Don't know what they eat but they live in java moss and only move around when I do maintenance. They come out if I disturb the gravel and seem to hunt for teeny things that live in it. They might also eat baby rcs cause I never see any even though I have about 20 adults. Could also be the others eating them. If the tank is old and established I think they will do fine. One of mine is big, the other one small. I love them.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

pealow said:


> Don't know what they eat but.. .


No offense, but perhaps you might research this so you don't lose them....


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

No offense taken. I read from a few sources that they feed on microscopic "benthic" (means living in the substrate) organisms. I watch mine hunt and I don't really see what they are picking at. Pedro fed them Golden Pearls, which I also feed 3 times a week. Not that much info is available on them.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I wish you luck with them. I want some, but Pedro is presently out of them.


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

Thanks! So far so good!


----------



## Omnomshibob (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello there, I have one armoured stickleback at the moment and I can guarantee that it
won't eat baby shrimp. Their mouths are too small for even 1 day old cherry red babies. They show absolutely no interest in baby shrimp at all, I've seen my little crocodile sitting 10mm away from a one day old shrimp and it was not interested at all. I think their mouths are only big enough for copepod size prey.


----------



## Omnomshibob (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'll be breeding Indostomus paradoxus in the next few months.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I love them. Had many over the years. I gave my last six away when I gave away my last small planted tank to a member. I was buying copepod/critter packages from Sachs to seed my tank, and was feeding them small microworms from a few cultures. They are wonderful little fish, as long as you don't bully them with larger fish that scare them. I found they did quite well with Dario Dario.


----------

